# Favorite English beer moments of the last two weeks



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I was back home in the East Riding of Yorkshire last week. Oh joy. Most of the time I was driving, so I wasn't able to indulge as much as I would have otherwise liked. Nevertheless, between the bottled beers I drank at home in the evening and the a half pint or so of one of the less potent beers I enjoyed with the odd pub lunch, I think I did alright. Here are some of the highlights of the trip from a beer-lover's point of view.

Two half pints of *Old Speckled Hen* in a pub overlooking the Humber estuary following a couple of hours' stroll along the foreshore the day after arriving in England. Jet lag, mild heat stroke, a pretty view, and a nice pint. You can't beat it! Come to think of it, that pub was about the only properly air conditioned premises I entered during the whole two weeks. Old Speckled Hen is a favorite both on tap and out of the bottle at home in Houston. It tasted so much better on this occasion.

A half pint of *Theakston's Best Bitter* in the Angel Hotel, Beverley, with my fish and chip lunch. Mmmmm... Beautifully balanced hops and malt, not too strong in alcohol.

A pint and a half of *Theakston's Black Bull Bitter* in the famous White Bear in Masham, North Yorkshire, a tiny village in the middle of some of the most beautiful English countryside, home of both the Theakston's brewery and the Black Sheep brewery. The Black Bull Bitter was the perfect accompaniment to my lasagna and sticky toffee pudding. Another very well balanced beer, a great flavor for an easily quaffable 3.9% ABV.

A bottle of *Brakspear Triple* enjoyed in front of the parental telly after a hard day's sight seeing. At an intimidating 7.2% ABV, this is one of the more potent brews I sampled. Great flavor, very rich.

A pint of *Mansfield Riding Traditional Bitter* at the Crooked Billet in Ryehill. Late afternoon on the way back from Spurn Point and everyone in the car was getting a little cranky so a snack stop seemed in order. A bag of crisps and a pint (shandy or beer as appropriate) and everyone cheered right up. We sat outside and the chickens from the farm next door popped over to check us out and scavenge for crumbs.

A pint or two of something or other (I forget, my nephew's mother was driving that night!) outside the Bell in Cromford, Derbyshire, watching a performance by a side of local Morris dancers. If you know of a more idyllic English village experience, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

old speckled hen is a favorite of mine, as is Theakstons old peculiar. don't think i'm familiar with the others, but Am also partial to St,. Peters Golden, Fullers Vintage, any Youngs, and boddingtons


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Seems as if you had a wonderful time.

the Speckled Hen I've never had but have heard good things about it.

I must sample that one in my ongoing beer ventures. The others I have not heard of.:al


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

All good ales.... would you be up for Cornish micro-brewed beer?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Old Speckled Hen is a great beer, as is Theakston's Old Peculiar, though I haven't had the Theakstons you mentioned.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> All good ales.... would you be up for Cornish micro-brewed beer?


Oh yes. Please tell me more.

With regard to the non-Old Peculiar Theakston's brews, I don't think they're shipped to the US, at least I've not seen them in Texas, although that may be because of this state's non-sensical laws governing the importation and sale of beer.

Old Speckled Hen is OK out of the bottle and pretty good on tap but who knows how old it is by the time it arrives on these shores? The freshness of the beer I drank on this trip really spoiled me for what I can find on my local liquor stores' shelves and on tap at the Flying Saucer, the Gingerman, the Red Lion, etc.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Ypu got some decent ales there - Speckled Hen is very good. Old Peculiar, Hobgoblin...the list goes on - one thing England is very good at.


----------

